# MY first Carp (Pic)



## Bubba bass bigfoot (May 8, 2006)

well i caught this about 2-3 weeks ago. it is my first carp, i have caro and cat fished for a while i am 15 so probley about 7 years. my carp was 24 inches and 4lbs.  i caught it on homemade daughbait. it is magic. lol here it is.


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

that is the first time I've seen someone lip a carp. I will try it next time. Can you feel their teeth? I take it they are not sharp.


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Congrats on your first carp,they sure are fun to catch


----------



## Bubba bass bigfoot (May 8, 2006)

naa the teeth are not sharp... i did not realy feel any teeth.


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

Nice fish and congrats. But please don't lip carp. The lips can't support the weight of the fish. That is why most carp pictures on here are of people holding the carp from underneath. If that fish had been over 15 pounds, you have hurt the fish. Please understand that I am not trying to flame you here. Now go out and get a 20


----------



## Bubba bass bigfoot (May 8, 2006)

sorry i did not know, that thanks for the heads up.


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

Awesome fish. If you ever want to hook up and do some carpin', give me a shout!


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

crawdiddy said:


> that is the first time I've seen someone lip a carp. I will try it next time. Can you feel their teeth? I take it they are not sharp.


if you put you finnger kind of down in its mouth they git sharp


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

i think they have a crusher like thing sorta like a drum. they use it to crush shells and crayfish


----------



## kennedy327 (Jul 12, 2006)

peple of the perch said:


> i think they have a crusher like thing sorta like a drum. they use it to crush shells and crayfish


They have a set of molars by there gills, just like koi.


----------

